# Wolf needs a new shiny graphics card!



## Overread (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok after my last card decided to kill itself and die on me I've been on the market for a new shiny one! At the moment I'm using a low end graphics card that manages to run the computer (and thanks to the wonderful people at Blizzard SC2 = with every setting set to lowest!) but I want more power!!

So at the moment I'm looking at a GTX 460 1gb
GAINWARD GeForce GTX 460 GS - 1024 MB GDDR5 - PCI-Express 2.0 (N1040-1190): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

however I've also been recommended an overclocked version and I've been wondering if I can scale back the overclocking so as to reduce the heat level and let me take advantage of the slightly better cooling (since I understand that OC graphics cards tend to come with better overall cooling than regular editions.
KFA2 nVIDIA GTX 460 LTD OC Geforce 1GB Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Sadly however this wolf knows his basics but not his advanced stuff - anyone know of any other cards that would be worth considering - same features for half the price would be nice


----------



## Auto Lykos (Aug 18, 2010)

Both of those come with non-reference coolers. Unless you actually go out and buy a specially made after-market cooler, you won't see much variety between them. If it was that much better than a stock cooler, they'd be advertising it. ^^

What games do you play or plan to play? A GTX 460 is over kill for everyone but a hardcore fps gamer.

Furthermore, what are the stats for the rest of your system?

An HD 5770 might be something to think about as well. It's a step down, but much cheaper and will run every game on high settings without AA.


----------



## Happy Joe (Aug 20, 2010)

Also the PCI express 3 cards should be due out sometime in the next year... the backward compatibility issues have allegedly been solved.

Here's another vote for going with the minimum or slightly better that you need now and upgrading later if necessary. 
Also my last Nvidia card left me with a bit of a bad taste. (Did they ever fix the driver issue that randomly locks up/crashes Crysis?) (Old drivers didn't do it but new drivers did/do). 

Enjoy!


----------



## chrispenycate (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any information as to where to get dusty old screen driver cards? My 386 is showing distinct signs of unreliability in that region, and since the program runs under DOS, and involves RS232 communications, it's not merely a case of getting a new computer.


----------



## Happy Joe (Aug 26, 2010)

I looked in the trash bin, there was a 486.  Unfortunately no vid card; I normally don't keep anything that old, just scrap it like everyone else... 
I would ask friends locally to see if they have any old 386s in the garage/attic/ basements, etc...

Enjoy!


----------

